# Vacuum seal freeze dried pork chops.



## jekoby (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if it's acceptable to vacuum seal freeze dried pork chops (Mountain House) after the can has been opened? The label says to use within 1 week after opening, but that's a lot of pork chops and I wondered if that time could be stretched out by vacuum sealing them? I figured if anyone would know, someone here would!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

You could also put them in the freezer then you'd know they were fine.


----------



## BlueFeather (Jan 9, 2013)

I vacuum freeze dried food all the time. BUT it helps not to crush it. Just as soon as you have the air out, hit the seal button. I do use a lot of mason jars for vacuuming the portions from the number 10 cans as well. But for hiking and camping, I use the bags.


----------

